# how to post an item for sale?



## hunt to live (Aug 2, 2012)

how do I post a bow for sale?


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)




----------



## terrancej (Aug 6, 2012)

Welcome to AT!

For compound and hunting gear you can post in the "Classified" section listed under the Archery Talk general forum. For F.I.T.A. type gear, there is a sub-forum on the F.I.T.A. boards. In either case there will be a "word count" spam filter in effect until you post a few times. Hope this helps.


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

hunt to live..


----------



## hunt to live (Aug 2, 2012)

Hello from Baltimore Ohio! I still don't understand how to post a bow for sale. Where do I start? I can't find any where that says add new post or post.


----------



## tomjames2012 (Sep 25, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

hunt to live said:


> Hello from Baltimore Ohio! I still don't understand how to post a bow for sale. Where do I start? I can't find any where that says add new post or post.


You'll need to have ten posts before you will be able to access the Classifieds.


----------



## hunt to live (Aug 2, 2012)

Ok, Thanks I am new and did not know that. Hunting season starts Sat. in Ohio and I very excited to get a deer down. I hope everyone does well this year.


----------



## spearsjack15 (Feb 13, 2021)

Tim Roberts said:


> You'll need to have ten posts before you will be able to access the Classifieds.


I’m looking at this 10 years later lol. Thanks for the info


----------

